

Larry Ellison's View of the Cloud  - capkutay
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/10/larry-ellison-has-some-strange-ideas-about-cloud-computing.php

======
capkutay
"Ellison paid lip service to the value of cloud computing's utility model,
which lets IT execs buy computing power just like they buy electrical power,
but the Oracle Private Cloud is more like paying the electric company to put a
power plant in your office building."

I think this shows a gross misunderstanding in tech media's idea of the
"cloud". The idea of the private cloud is setting up your own distributed
cluster with shared memory easily. They make it sound like Oracle's private
cloud is self-defeating and complicated with the power plant analogy.

Maybe some companies can't store their private data in "the cloud", but would
like the flexibility of adding nodes to their own private "cloud" as easily as
they could with Amazon cloud for example.

